# Back to our favourite walk



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

It was a nice warm morning and the ground it starting to dry up a bit so we had a lovely walk this morning on our favourite walk

Best sisters










Molly doing her best pose










It was more than a tiny bit windy



















Chance looking very sleek and shiny


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Beautiful girls! It's so lovely now the ground's a bit drier eh? I'm beginning to imagine lovely summery all day walks again


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

All beautiful as always but the ones of Molly with her ears up are extra specially terrific. We still have three feet of snow here.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Loving Molly's poses, especially with the fly away ears


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Looks wonderful. 
Molly is a very wonderful model and Chance looks fabulous.
We've had a hectic busy weekend with not enough escapism time so dog walks have just been boringly functional and squeezed in between other things


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

We got a bit of "escapism" in thank goodness.



















photobucket won't load my last one, the usual completely out of focus frenetic dog with flying snow one.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Beautiful yettipoo....opps, I mean cockapoo.   Great pics as usual Fairlie. So glad we are finally out of our freezing cold temps. I smelled a skunk  on our morning walk so spring isn't far now.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Loving Rufiepoo in the snow - he looks so happy to have some escapism time with you


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Great Rufus pics, is the snow still in abundance your way fairlie??


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Glad you got some escapism Fairlie - Rufus looks as fantastic as ever 

Hope everyone else manages some decent walks and escapes soon


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Great Rufus pics, is the snow still in abundance your way fairlie??


We still have tons Tracey. Not as much as they got down Donna's way but plenty enough for us.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

And all we had was a bit of wet snow - but a beautiful spring day last Saturday, unfortunately R&R weren't with me to enjoy it 
Still billy had fun...


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

We were at Rhode hall estate and gardens, which incidentally was on country file tv show last night (uk)
Enjoying the beautiful snowdrop walk (hence second photo as it does show a few snowdrops! All the photos I took entail billy climbing on some, rock, tree, sundial!! etc.
There was a definite feel of spring in the air - today was another story!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Absolutely love them Tracey. Childhood bliss and fabulous scenery with lots of interesting detail. Beautiful photos.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Absolutely love them Tracey. Childhood bliss and fabulous scenery with lots of interesting detail. Beautiful photos.


It was a beautiful,day, in an amazing,private, well established garden, it had old stone paths and even a little cave! Exploring heaven for kids and adults!
Dogs were allowed too - we did have Millie the cockapoo puppy with us, remember them all at Christmas - don't know why I didn't get a pic of her for on here??


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

lots of lovely pics, and the sun is out again today - yipee (don't think its for long sadly).


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Tracey please, please, please post some update pics of Millie


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Tracey please, please, please post some update pics of Millie


I'll try....... X


----------

